# Probably a repeat question: Off the shelf, what is best fixed gear bike for $$



## us_wr (Feb 4, 2006)

Thinking about fixed gear bike. Looking at 2 options: 

1. Buy off the shelf -- as is, but would like to have recommendations for best price/quality 
2. Build old steel Bianchi frame into fixed gear -- fear costs of parts would outprice buying a new bike "off the shelf" 

If I could get some fixed bike recommendations, I may be able to compare my options. Thanks!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

For an inexpensive fixie that get's the job done, it's hard to beat the Windsor Hour from bikesdirect.com. It's only $299 shipped. I have many miles on mine and it's a great little bike. You'll have to add a front brake and lever if you want brakes..

In the $500 range there are a ton of options. Check out the thread at the top titled "Complete fixed gear resources"...Bianchi, Giant, IRO, and many many others make very nice fixies


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Don't forget, Schwinn*

Schwinn re-introduced the Madison. I believe MSRP is $530.00. It's pimpilicious.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

JaeP said:


> Schwinn re-introduced the Madison. I believe MSRP is $530.00. It's pimpilicious.


Agreed...I really like the lugged fork..That's rare for a $500 bike


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

is that a fixie or a single speed? Cause if its a fixie then why the two brakes?


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

The "Madison" (why did they have to try and capitalize on the name...) ships with both a fixed cog and a freewheel on a flip-flop hub... thus the rear brake.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Build your own. What you learn in the process is worth more than any extra money it costs. Lace up your own wheels--- do it all. You won't regret it.



us_wr said:


> Thinking about fixed gear bike. Looking at 2 options:
> 
> 1. Buy off the shelf -- as is, but would like to have recommendations for best price/quality
> 2. Build old steel Bianchi frame into fixed gear -- fear costs of parts would outprice buying a new bike "off the shelf"
> ...


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

This Pinarello looks pretty sweet. I believe the frame/fork run just under $4000.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

JaeP said:


> Schwinn re-introduced the Madison. I believe MSRP is $530.00. It's pimpilicious.


great looking bike. one draw back for me is that there doesn't seem to be any water bottle bosses.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

us_wr said:


> If I could get some fixed bike recommendations, I may be able to compare my options. Thanks!


The following list is from the "first time buyers" stickie (which I'm sure you've read, right?) and each has been recommended at least once on this forum. Do some research into the components/frame material/geometries/prices to see which one fits your needs and budget, and determine the "best" price/quality/value for you.

Road:
Raleigh Rush Hour 
Redline 9-2-5
Jamis Sputnik
Specialized Langster 
Milwaukee Orange One 
NYC Bikes City Fixed
Soma Rush
Surly Steamroller 
Kona Paddy Wagon
LeMond Filmore 
Bianchi Fremont
Giant Bowery

Track:
IRO Mark V
IRO Angus 
Mercier Kilo TT 
EAI Bare Knuckle
Fuji Pro
DeBernardi Thron
Bianchi Pista 
Bianchi Pista Concept
Fuji Track/SE/Pro 
Schwinn Madison
KHS Flite 100 
Masi

Cyclocross:
On-One Il Pompino
Bianchi San Jose 
Surly Cross-Check 

Unknown:
Fetish Position 
Windsor Hour


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Chase15.5 said:


> This Pinarello looks pretty sweet. I believe the frame/fork run just under $4000.


Well, if we're going to be ridiculous, you might as well have a lool at this Look 496 Athena. At $9,995.00, it's significantly more expensive than my car. 

http://www.thebikebiz.com/ShoppingCart.asp?ProductCode=BK-TRK-LOOK01 

But in all seriousness, I have a mostly stock Pista I got off ebay and it is great for street.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

*Repeat shmeapeat.*

I just have to pat the fixed gear community on our collective backs. Here's a new guy posting, admitting that this is a probably repeat post (which it kind of is), and no one has railed on him for not using the search function. This is why the fixed gear section of the RBR forums is the best.


----------



## us_wr (Feb 4, 2006)

BianchiJoe said:


> The following list is from the "first time buyers" stickie (which I'm sure you've read, right?) and each has been recommended at least once on this forum. Do some research into the components/frame material/geometries/prices to see which one fits your needs and budget, and determine the "best" price/quality/value for you.


THANKS! I went and read the stickie ... good info! Being new to forums, I need to learn to search better before jumping in and asking. I appreciate you telling me about the stickie and sharing the info without sending me "to the cleaners" for asking! 

One of these days I am going to have me a fixie, but research ... research ... research. Will let you guys know! :thumbsup:


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

us_wr said:


> THANKS! One of these days I am going to have me a fixie, but research ... research ... research.



You're very welcome. And listen - don't overthink this thing too much. I'd venture a guess that most of us just took the plunge when we found a good deal on a Bianchi Pista or something similar. Like Dave said, a $300 investment in a Windsor will get you in the game, and from there you can determine better what your likes and needs are for the next one. And there's _always_ a next one!


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

I read in the Surly blog that they will start making the Steamroller available as a complete bike this year.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Henry Chinaski said:


> I read in the Surly blog that they will start making the Steamroller available as a complete bike this year.


Here 'tis. Available March or April:

Surly Steamroller Complete

100% Surly 4130 CroMoly steel. Main triangle double butted. TIG-welded
Fork: Surly Steamroller 100% CroMoly, lugged and brazed. 1-1/8" threadless steer tube
Headset: Ritchey Logic Comp 1-1/8" threadless, w/ 15mm spacers. Black
Stem: Kalloy 1-1/8" threadless. Forged. 25.4mm clamp. Silver
Handlebars: Zoom 25.4mm clamp area. Aluminum. Silver
Handlebar wrap: Co-Union Cork Mix Feels good. Black
Brake Lever: Tektro RL570 Front 'cross lever. Black
Brake: Tektro R356 Front caliper. Black
Crankarms: Sugino RD 
Chainrings: Silver w/ 48t ring
Pedals: Not included
Bottom Bracket: Sugino 68x103mm
Seatpost: Kalloy - SP-248D Silver. 27.2mm
Seatpost Clamp: Surly Constrictor Black
Saddle: Velo Endzone Steel rails. Black
Cassette: Surly fixed gear 3/32" 17tooth, Surly lockring included (f/w not included)
Chain: SRAM PC-48
Hubs: Surly Silver 32hole, 120mm O.L.D. fixed/free
Spokes: DT Swiss 14g stainless. Silver
Rims: Alex DA-22 Silver. 700c, 32 hole
Tires: Maxxis Detonator 700 x 25. Tanwall


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

So the OP didn't indicate if the bike was for track vs. road. IMO, the best [relatively] low cost fixie is the Bianchi Pista Concept. Robust enough to race on the velodrome at a high level, and with a drilled fork, makes a great, super light, relatively inexpensive road fixie.

For the velodrome, something Italian with an even shorter wheelbase...


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

BianchiJoe said:


> Here 'tis. Available March or April:
> 
> Surly Steamroller Complete
> 
> ...


Silver bike parts. Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Pablo said:


> I just have to pat the fixed gear community on our collective backs. Here's a new guy posting, admitting that this is a probably repeat post (which it kind of is), and no one has railed on him for not using the search function. This is why the fixed gear section of the RBR forums is the best.



FYI: He is a SHE, and a good strong rider to boot. I spent a half hour on the phone with her last night 'splaining a few things. You guys really have a nack for helping the newbie with panache.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

BianchiJoe said:


> Here 'tis. Available March or April:
> 
> Surly Steamroller Complete
> 
> ...



Any idea what the MSRP will be?


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

botto said:


> great looking bike. one draw back for me is that there doesn't seem to be any water bottle bosses.


Hose clamps will do the trick for like $4. Not the most elegant solution, but perfectly functional. Just wrap the downtube in an old tube to protect the frame first.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

handsomerob said:


> Any idea what the MSRP will be?



Unfortunately, no. We should start a betting pool. My gut-reaction guess: $749.


----------



## Jamieshankland (Jan 8, 2005)

JaeP said:


> Schwinn re-introduced the Madison. I believe MSRP is $530.00. It's pimpilicious.


That bike has some serious cool factor, too bad it should be shipped with some more practical gearing choice. 46 x 17 and 20 would be pretty rad in accomplishing the "retro" feel.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

Number9 said:


> So the OP didn't indicate if the bike was for track vs. road. IMO, the best [relatively] low cost fixie is the Bianchi Pista Concept. Robust enough to race on the velodrome at a high level, and with a drilled fork, makes a great, super light, relatively inexpensive road fixie.
> 
> For the velodrome, something Italian with an even shorter wheelbase...


I've always liked your Pista Concept. Very clean and fast looking. Didn't you have bullhorns on it a few years ago?


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Chase15.5 said:


> I've always liked your Pista Concept. Very clean and fast looking. Didn't you have bullhorns on it a few years ago?


Thanks Chase,

Funny, I thought your Pista Concept was the coolest, particularly after you went through the painstaking process of precision drilling the stock fork for road application. BTW, what do you recommend for a replacement fork for the road (and which domestic vendor)?

As for the bullhorns, that was another RBRer. I've always used traditional track bars for short events and road bars for longer events (and for fixie road riding).


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

Number9 said:


> Thanks Chase,
> 
> Funny, I thought your Pista Concept was the coolest, particularly after you went through the painstaking process of precision drilling the stock fork for road application. BTW, what do you recommend for a replacement fork for the road (and which domestic vendor)?
> 
> As for the bullhorns, that was another RBRer. I've always used traditional track bars for short events and road bars for longer events (and for fixie road riding).


I recently purchased a Planet X track fork for my Pista Concept. I like it better than the EC90SL straight blade fork I had on before. Here's a thread I posted on the commuting/touring forum that has a couple of pics of the fork. It came drilled for a brake.

https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=80675










I bought it for $250 with free shipping from https://www.zedsport.com/

It's held of great on the MUTs of DC and winter commutes.


----------



## nick irons (Dec 7, 2005)

*steamroller pricing*



BianchiJoe said:


> Unfortunately, no. We should start a betting pool. My gut-reaction guess: $749.


aebike has it listed as $521
http://aebike.com/page.cfm?action=details&PageID=30&SKU=BK3064

but im thinking thats probably not going to be right, msrp is around $680 i think 

either way its a smoking deal, but if i can actually get one for $520 i dont think ill be able to pass it up (being as i already have 2 steamrollers, otherwise id be all over that ****)


----------



## Nurse_Flash (Sep 1, 2008)

Chase15.5 said:


> This Pinarello looks pretty sweet. I believe the frame/fork run just under $4000.


I thought I was sick...now after seeing this I know I should not be allowed out on the street. This is EXACTLY what I need!


----------

